# Extending tongue



## C_walters (Aug 14, 2018)

My 15ft Grumman can with what I can only imagine was at one point in time a jet ski trailer. It’s a tilt trailer that looks like someone extended the tongue just enough to get the boat on. The transom hangs over the rear of the bunks by a good 6-8”, and the bunks are probably 10-12” over the end of the trailer. The tongue extends past the trailer winch about 18”, I took the winch post off last night and slid the boat forward until the transom is over the rear of the trailer about 5”, this puts the winch stand at the hitch coupler. 

Right now the tongue is 8’ long, anyone see anything wrong with replacing the tongue with a piece of 3x3” (same size) .120” wall at 10-11ft long? I’d rather replace the piece that’s there entirerly and it would only cost $60-70 for the material.


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 14, 2018)

People probably do what your are thinking all the time and I would bet what your are thinking would be OK. But, in an abundance of caution, I will admit I'm the wrong guy to respond from a "structural" standpoint. 

It is not uncommon for a transom to hang back a short way past the rear-most trailer frame. However, the transom must still be fully supported by the bunks. Sounds like your transom was floating out there with no visible means of support. 

Another thing to think about is tongue weight. Because you moved the boat forward there will be more tongue weight. It will also change if you add a longer tongue. I honestly don't know what movement of weight & tongue length in relation to the axle would be significant. To be on the safe side you might want to check. The commonly quoted target is 10% to 15% of the total trailer weight (including the boat/gear of course). Doesn't mean you can't do what you are thinking. You just might need to tweak the weight distribution to get the perfect balance.


----------



## Scott F (Aug 14, 2018)

With a tongue that long, a swing away bracket would make adding the extra part pretty easy, although it would add a lot to the cost. It would also make storage of the trailer more convenient.
https://www.amazon.com/Fulton-HDPB350101-Fold-Away-Bolt-Trailer/dp/B003IHMA6Y


----------



## C_walters (Aug 14, 2018)

The length won’t be a problem, I can fit it in the garage. I just want to get rid of the shoty job the previous owner did on it. Rather start fresh and if I’m starting fresh figured just order the length I want so it’s all one piece. Also figure I’ll do away with the tilt since it’s so loose and hooky with just having a single bolt that it pivots on. Figure I’ll put two more bolts in it to lock it all in, or just take it to my buddy that is a welder and have him weld it solid.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Aug 14, 2018)

LDubs has good advice - Put the boat in new position & then assess balance. Include weight of longer tongue.

A long tongue may be springy on the highway, had one like that, was annoying.


----------



## ProduceMan (Aug 17, 2018)

This worked for me. https://www.forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=43115&p=434729&hilit=telescopic+tongue#p434729


----------



## richg99 (Aug 17, 2018)

Lots of issues here. Unsupported transom means, eventually, a "Hook" in the hull. Get the bunks under the transom or get another trailer.

Longer tongue, with no other changes, may mean more weight on the hitch. LDUBS is correct. Your target is 10/15% of total weight.

Personally, I'd probably just buy a proper trailer and go from there.


----------



## C_walters (Aug 18, 2018)

I know It probably doesn’t work like this but my thinking is I’m moving the boat forward 16-18” could even go as far as 20-22” forward to put the transom at the end of the trailer, and extending the tongue 24”. In my eyes it should be very similar to how it was before. I’m picking up the material this week, redoing the bunks and I’ll get a total weight and see how the tongue weight turns out then fine tune from there.


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 19, 2018)

I suspect you might have to move the axle forward too. But, the only way to be sure is to weigh it like you say.


----------



## C_walters (Aug 19, 2018)

I’m kinda wondering if extending it is going to put the tongue weight where it needs to be anyways. Here is a pic of how it was sitting on the trailer, mind you I’ve just got the boat and haven’t even towed it yet so I haven’t a clue how it acts behind the truck. The wheels are way forward under the boat in my eyes.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 20, 2018)

IMHO, if you substitute a longer tongue and move the boat forward until it's Transom is supported by the bunks, your weight will move forward also.

It's a light enough boat so that may do the trick.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Aug 20, 2018)

Nice boat, lots of freeboard!

You are on right track, trailer needs longer tongue.

I converted a jetski trailer to use with my 1648 flat.

I added 6 ' of 3x3x.12 tubing. Plenty of length to launch at shallow ramp without taking my shoes off.

I put doubler plates on the inside of tube & plug welded them, along with the butt joint.

If it breaks it won't be there!


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 20, 2018)

Picture is worth a thousand words. I agree with Rich and CedarRiver. Add the tongue and properly support the boat. You may get lucky and end up with the needed tongue weight, especially if you hang an outboard on the transom.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 20, 2018)

Regarding "adding the tongue". I've done this two ways, and, if I had to do it today, I would probably do it a third way.

#1 simple and not very expensive, plus you gain flexibility for storage, is to add a HINGE and a piece of tubing to extend the coupler forward. I think my last purchase was about $90.00 and I paid a trailer shop to add it on. I didn't have the large tools necessary, and buying them would have cost as much as I paid the guys. I gained the ability to keep the boat in my short garage by folding the tongue to the side. 

Caution....One concern with this method is whether or not you will still have room on the old portion for your bow support and your trailer wheel to be properly bolted.

#2. Way back when, I removed the coupler and slid a slightly smaller piece of tubing inside of the original trailer. I believe I extended it about three feet in, and another three feet out. I added very large hitch pins with secure fittings on the outside on the "inside of the boat" half. The outside portion just was slid in and out as needed. 

The thinner extension was solidly bolted to the matching sized original tubing that I bought. I added about three feet in front and I could remove the extension when I wanted to put the boat in the garage. It was a PIA everytime I wanted to remove the extension, though. Not as safe, IMHO, as it could have been.

#3. The BEST way, IMHO, is to simply buy a new, longer, forward piece to replace the shorter piece that you have now. That solution may depend on whether your front piece now is bolted or welded on, of course.

rich


----------



## C_walters (Aug 20, 2018)

I knew I should have included a pic in the original post, thanks guys. My plan is to completely replace the tongue I have now so it’s a solid one piece.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Aug 21, 2018)

That trailer looks a little small to support the boat even when it gets moved forward with a longer tongue. Is there a weight rating shown on the trailer? If you need to get longer bunks, different brackets, longer tongue, etc. you might be better off getting a bigger trailer and sell this one. What size motor were you planning to use on it?


----------



## C_walters (Aug 22, 2018)

Trailer has no markings on it at all, boat is rated for a 25, I have a 9.9 to run on it for now.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Aug 26, 2018)

I extended the tongue on a similar trailer and it works just fine. The tongue weight difference would be negligible. In my case the trailer fit a 12’ boat well and a 14’ felt crammed on there. I had moved the winch post forward and fit the 14 better and then I was diagnosed with twofootitis and bought a 16’ (still within the trailers weight limit). I welded 42” onto the tongue which fits the boat better and allows me to open my
Tailgate while hooked up. I also extended some bunk boards further back to support under the transom. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

